

Spain Arrests 3 in Sony PSN Hack - chopsueyar
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/11/technology/11hack.html

======
vbrenny
The most interesting part of the story is how they are celebrating and proud
about having caught 'the leaders of Anonymous'. Can't they understand that it
is decentralized and the arrested people could be leaders of a small
organization inside the group, but not of the group itself?

